# KETOGENIC DIET SUPPLEMENT SCAMS: PALUMBO GOES IN!



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

*KETOGENIC DIET SUPPLEMENT SCAMS: PALUMBO GOES IN!*

Dave Palumbo explains the science behind the ketogenic diet; and dispels the pseudo-science behind the innumerable ketogenic supplements to hit the market lately.  Dave explains how companies are trying to sell products that simply don't work in this latest Rx Muscle Rant.

https://youtu.be/39fgZJIBo5c


----------



## s2h (Jan 6, 2017)

AHHHH...Dave is right...


----------

